# sump Heater



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

I am running 3, 300 watt heaters in my sump for my 210 Gallon aquarium. I seam to be losing about 5 degrees of temperature from the sump to the tank. Is this normal?


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

That seems high for a volume as large as you are working with. Is this measured with the same thermometer/sensor? Is the sump in a different location than the DT?


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep,changed out thermometers and seemed to have found the problem


----------



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

Funkster said:


> Yep,changed out thermometers and seemed to have found the problem


No less frustrating, but always nice when it is a simple fix!


----------

